# Video: French and US troops in Afghanistan



## Zapp Brannigan (Nov 5, 2007)

Video, photo and text stories here.

http://www.france24.com/france24Public/en/special-reports/FRANCE-24-Reports/Reporters-FRANCE-24

The video is about 15 minutes long.  It profiles the French unit. which is a commando team assigned to train and advise an Afghan unit.  They are co-located with a contingent of the 82nd.  A few minutes in, they get a call to come to the aid of an American patrol, have some problems with IEDs and reluctant Afghans on the way, and then have an engagement with the Taliban on the way back.  A reinforced US/French/Afghan patrol the following day culminates with a little CAS from a US F-15.


----------



## car (Nov 5, 2007)

Outstanding footage. I love how the troops from three different armies were working together.


----------

